# How much does/did your 5 month old weigh? I am worried...



## LogansMama1979 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi all,








My son is 6 months, but 5 adjusted because he was born a month premature. He has hovered around 12 pounds for about 6 weeks now, which his ped. says is normal. I feel like he is not growing, though he has put on a little weight since I have started him on some solids. I am not breastfeeding, and have given him rice cereal with bananas once, which he loved for the most part. He is on soy formula. We add a little bit of rice @ night, which the ped. recommended, but not much. Less than a teaspoon for 6 ozs.
How much does/did your baby weigh @ 5 months? Should I worry? His 6 month visit is next week.








Kim


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

A little more info would be good - what was his birth weight, how long did it take him to regain his birth weight if he lost? Is he staying on a curve of the growth chart? Are people in your family on the smaller or bigger side? How is he measuring in height and head growth? Is he weighted on the same scale ate every doc visit? It is pretty normal for kids to even out between months 3-6 and start gaining less.

I'm not sure how big my DS was at 5 months but he was 17 lbs at 3 months and 20 lbs at 6 months. He started out at 9lbs 5 oz and my dh and I are above average in size.


----------



## evergreenmom (Oct 18, 2004)

I guess I would worry if he isn't gaining ever. My first born gained but at a slow, slow rate and that is just how she is...she is 6 and only weighs 35 lbs. My 2nd one is 5 mo now and I think weighs almost 15 lbs and she was 6 lbs 8 oz at birth. Last time i checked she was 50% for weight.

Lisa


----------



## miasmommy07 (Jan 4, 2008)

My dd weighs around 13 lbs, she was 12 lb 9 oz, 23 in at 4 months. She was 6 lb 3 oz at birth. She is also ebf.


----------



## acp (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't know how useful it is to just compare him to other 5 month olds, since babies are SO different in terms of how they gain, what their birth weight is, and there's a wide range of normal. DD was around 19 lbs at 5 months, but she's also always been above the 95th percentile for weight, and was big when she was born - so she's hardly representative of what a baby that age "should" weigh (if there is such a thing).
I think if your ped isn't worried, you shouldn't be either.


----------



## Xoe (Oct 28, 2007)

My DD2 just turned 5 months, and she also weighs around 12 lbs. She's just starting to slim down a bit and look a little less chunky. Her birth weight was 4lbs, 13.5 ozs. I wouldn't worry a bit about your son. I think he's around the 10th-25th percentile. My oldest was always 5 percentile, and the doctors didn't worry until she was gaunt and well below zero percentile.

xoe


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

My little guy was slow to gain wt and at 5mo was only 12lbs. Now he's 18mo and 24lbs. After he started eating solids he grew a lot faster. He was bf and supplemented with formula until 5.5mo when we added solids (avocado 1st since it had lots of healthy fats).


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

dd's weight gain between 2 and 4 mos wasn't huge -- she grew more in length then. still, she mostly tracked the 50%ile.


----------



## lunamomma (Mar 10, 2004)

My almost 5 month old weighs in at 18lbs and he was 7lbs at birth. He lost a little weight when he had RSV earlier this year, however, my two older boys were slower to gain weight!


----------



## Bunnybee (Jan 16, 2007)

I wouldn't worry, especially if your ped/ isn't concerned. My DD was also premature (less than 3 lbs at birth) and there was a period she didn't gain any weight but did grow in length. Now she is almost two and weighs 32 pounds!


----------



## SarahEiley (Jul 21, 2006)

My DD will be 5 months this week. She weighs 12lbs, 1 oz and is a peanut. Some babies are just leaner, especially some breastfed babies! If you're worried, look for other signs that your baby isn't well, not just his weight. If he seems content, he's probably fine!


----------



## LogansMama1979 (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xoe* 
My DD2 just turned 5 months, and she also weighs around 12 lbs. She's just starting to slim down a bit and look a little less chunky. Her birth weight was 4lbs, 13.5 ozs. I wouldn't worry a bit about your son. I think he's around the 10th-25th percentile. My oldest was always 5 percentile, and the doctors didn't worry until she was gaunt and well below zero percentile.

xoe

Thanks for the helpful info. Logan was 4/6 ozs @ birth. I think he may have hit 14/5 ozs, we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## LogansMama1979 (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SarahEiley* 
Some babies are just leaner, especially some breastfed babies! If you're worried, look for other signs that your baby isn't well, not just his weight. If he seems content, he's probably fine!









He was a colicky baby, its hard to know with is temperament what "content" is... but I appreciate the reassurances!


----------



## lachingona1 (May 16, 2007)

My 6 mo old weighed 18 lbs and was 8lbs 4 oz at birth. She is 19 lbs now at almost 7 months. My first DD weighed that at 1 year and was 7lbs 12 oz at birth.


----------



## Sparks* (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *acp* 
I don't know how useful it is to just compare him to other 5 month olds, since babies are SO different in terms of how they gain, what their birth weight is, and there's a wide range of normal. DD was around 19 lbs at 5 months, but she's also always been above the 95th percentile for weight, and was big when she was born - so she's hardly representative of what a baby that age "should" weigh (if there is such a thing).
I think if your ped isn't worried, you shouldn't be either.

ITA

There's a "mom's of little babies tribe" in finding your own tribe where I'm sure they could help you with your questions/concerns.


----------

